# 2014 cruze diesel US built first CEL



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

P0133 Oxygen Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

P20E2, P20E4 are Exhaust Temperature Sensors it appears. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...2e4-exhaust-gas-temperature-sensor-cel-2.html

Strange that you have multiple codes at the same time.


----------



## Embryriddledude (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know about the codes. Yea its strange to have multiples. What do u think about the dealer telling me that its the knock senor?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Embryriddledude said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the codes. Yea its strange to have multiples. What do u think about the dealer telling me that its the knock senor?


Researching more I have found that, 

 P20E2 Generic DTC: Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 1/2 Correlation
 P20E4 Generic DTC: Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor 2/3 Correlation

DTC P0133 indicates that the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) has monitored the sensor and found that it's switching times (lean to rich or rich to lean) are too slow.
http://engine-codes.com/p0133_chevrolet.html


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bad negative battery cable that plagues all the cruzes and is covered under an extended warranty?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I changed my above post, as it does actually seem more likely your DTC's are related to the actual sensors.
It is possible you have a bad #2 EGT sensor, it has been the problem on a couple other CTD with the same two EGT DTC's. 
As for the P0133, possibly the #1 O2 sensor has also become soot covered and is not working properly at the same time. 

I hope that they can fix it quickly for you and get you back in your Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Embryriddledude said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the codes. Yea its strange to have multiples. What do u think about the dealer telling me that its the knock senor?


I think the dealer didn't take the proper time to diagnose. I can say that after I had my EGT sensor replaced at 61K miles for the P024E, it has been fine ever since and I am at 105K miles now.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Seems like they would start with 02 sensors as thats an in stock item, quick to try (labor), and is known to have issues on all cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> Seems like they would start with 02 sensors as thats an in stock item, quick to try (labor), and is known to have issues on all cars.


I've not had this issue on mine in 105K miles.


----------



## Embryriddledude (Mar 5, 2015)

Update: its been 4 days so i called the dealer yesterday and found out that the O2 senor is bad and they went to order the part and were told to call an chevy engineer and do a report. I forgot to ask about the knock senor but i assume that its fixed after they replaced it for the second time. They haven't said anything about an egr senor or valve. I really want my diesel back. It seems like my car is a test bed for Chevy. The dealer said they call me today around 2pm. I hope so, im tired of calling them for updates. I'll update you guys when I hear something.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Embryriddledude said:


> Update: its been 4 days so i called the dealer yesterday and found out that the O2 senor is bad and they went to order the part and were told to call an chevy engineer and do a report. I forgot to ask about the knock senor but i assume that its fixed after they replaced it for the second time. They haven't said anything about an egr senor or valve. I really want my diesel back. It seems like my car is a test bed for Chevy. The dealer said they call me today around 2pm. I hope so, im tired of calling them for updates. I'll update you guys when I hear something.


It's part of the process for any of the Diesel repairs. Because there are fewer than 10,000 of them and they're so spread out, the chances of an individual dealer having the experience and knowledge necessary to wade through these emissions repairs is pretty low. They also want to have a central point to gather the information to better diagnose and repair these, so they force the dealers to go through Technical Assistance before they will release the parts to them. 

It seems that GM is taking things seriously about understanding this system and its quirks and getting things right (perhaps for the sake of making a broader expansion into the Diesel market smoother and more successful in the future?). If the dealers navigate the process proficiently, it works well. When the dealers are ignorant of the process or don't follow it attentively, it drags to a halt. I know when I had my O2/EGR code and repair, my vehicle was into the shop. through Technical Assistance, parts delivered, and repair complete in less than 72 hours.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've had the P20E2 come up twice now about a week(500miles) apart. Gonna need to take it in I guess. Both times the CEL come on after a failed remote start in the AM.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> I've had the P20E2 come up twice now about a week(500miles) apart. Gonna need to take it in I guess. Both times the CEL come on after a failed remote start in the AM.


When mine came on, it stayed on for the week (and 1000+ miles) that I drove it before repair.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I cleared the 1st one with my code reader.


----------



## Embryriddledude (Mar 5, 2015)

Update: It has been 3 months since I got the car back and today my CEL came on again. It has the same codes as before (P20E2, P20E4). So back to the dealer it goes tomorrow. Let's see what they can do this time. I've only gone about 3000 miles since the last time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Embryriddledude said:


> Update: It has been 3 months since I got the car back and today my CEL came on again. It has the same codes as before (P20E2, P20E4). So back to the dealer it goes tomorrow. Let's see what they can do this time. I've only gone about 3000 miles since the last time.


Like I originally suspected - incorrect diagnosis. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

